# HKS T04Z turbo KIT or Greddy T78 must be complete



## lopes80 (Oct 2, 2021)

anyone here have or know anyone please contact me. Thanks


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Have a t88 kit for sale. Dm me

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## lopes80 (Oct 2, 2021)

Too big but thanks


----------

